# Gramophone Classical Music Awards 2018



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just announced. There are ten categories.

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards...term=https://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards/2018


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll be interested in what people say about the Volodos Brahms and the Blue Heron. I have mixed views, but I am sure they are both really outstanding recordings in their way.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Glad to see Dusapin win the contemporary award. An underrated SQ cycle.

And Schnittke's first win. Hell yes!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

This link takes you to the English music shop mdt. 
*They list all the nominees and all the winners in each category - on one page so it is easy to see them.:

https://www.mdt.co.uk/blog/latest-news/gramophone-awards-2018/*

The recording of the year and other awards will be announced on 13th September.


----------

